# Is she pregnant?



## showjump26 (9 January 2014)

Hello,

I know none of you will be able to answer this for sure but any advice would be great! The next door farm's collie dog somehow broke into our garden to find my lurcher bitch who was on heat, I have no idea how long he was in there with her but he was there when I got home from work! So I am guessing it could have been up to 7 hours.  This was nearly 4 weeks ago, and now my lurcher is looking fatter (but Im not sure if I am imagining it) and over the last day or two she has gone off her food a bit - which she's never ever done before!! 

Does this show classic signs of pregnancy?


----------



## CorvusCorax (9 January 2014)

Er, yes!! Although should take her to the vet to confirm.


----------



## lexiedhb (9 January 2014)

OHHH dear...


----------



## showjump26 (9 January 2014)

Just booked a scan in for tomorrow!


----------



## CorvusCorax (9 January 2014)

Good luck, it's a rubbish time of the year to be trying to move pups - you can talk through options with the vet in terms of having her spayed once they're born as it will no doubt happen again if the male dog has easy access.


----------



## showjump26 (9 January 2014)

Thanks - Luckily we have a few friends who know her and love her so are keen to have a pup if needed! Yes she will be spayed after!! Still have no idea how he could have got in.


----------



## CorvusCorax (9 January 2014)

I've heard of dogs eating through doors and walls to get to the laydeez before now!!


----------



## Dobiegirl (9 January 2014)

showjump26 said:



			Thanks - Luckily we have a few friends who know her and love her so are keen to have a pup if needed! Yes she will be spayed after!! Still have no idea how he could have got in.
		
Click to expand...

Collies are known for it, in one village near me all the local bitches not spayed have been caught by one Collie, they are the most intelligent breed after all.

A few years ago now one of our hunt terriers came down the chimney to get at a bitch, he was covered in soot(it was summer luckily), determined little blighter but a good worker.

Its a pity you didnt get your bitch to the vet for a mismatch jab to be on the safe side, it would have worked out cheaper in the long run and just hope your bitch do'sn't need a C section.


----------



## Patterdale (9 January 2014)

We had one scratching the tiles from the roof of the kennels to get to a birch in heat - determined little beggars!
Hope yours is ok


----------



## showjump26 (9 January 2014)

Oh wow haha! Thank you..tbh it could have been worse atleast the dog was a collie so it kind of matches her!


----------



## Fools Motto (9 January 2014)

I've know a collie jump through a (closed) window. Things males do for some rumpy pumpy!! (he cut his nose and a paw, but it didn't stop him).


----------



## Alec Swan (9 January 2014)

showjump26 said:



			.......! Yes she will be spayed after!! Still have no idea how he could have got in.
		
Click to expand...

If you're to leave a bitch which is in season,  unattended,  in a garden,  and for 7 hours,  then I'd say that speying is a shrewd move.

Alec.


----------



## s4sugar (9 January 2014)

Save the cost of the scan & get her speyed instead.


----------



## christine48 (9 January 2014)

Will be lovely puppies though!


----------



## showjump26 (9 January 2014)

christine48 said:



			Will be lovely puppies though!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, and they will have lovely homes


----------



## Oenoke (10 January 2014)

It sounds suspiciously like she is pregnant, but only a scan at a vets will confirm this.  It's not too late for the alizin mismate injections, speak to your vets about it.


----------



## showjump26 (10 January 2014)

Her scan is in an hour and a half! I will let you know.


----------



## Clodagh (10 January 2014)

Well? come on!!


----------



## Patterdale (10 January 2014)

s4sugar said:



			Save the cost of the scan & get her speyed instead.
		
Click to expand...

What, even if she's full of well developed puppy foetuses? Nice!

OP, how did the scan go?


----------



## s4sugar (10 January 2014)

Patterdale said:



			What, even if she's full of well developed puppy foetuses? Nice!

OP, how did the scan go?
		
Click to expand...

Why not? They will be mouse sized at most and it will be less of a strain on the poor bitch than whelping & rearing unplanned puppies.
She won't miss them & no poor vet will have to put them down when they outgrow the puppy cuteness.


----------



## Patterdale (10 January 2014)

s4sugar said:



			Why not? They will be mouse sized at most and it will be less of a strain on the poor bitch than whelping & rearing unplanned puppies.
She won't miss them & no poor vet will have to put them down when they outgrow the puppy cuteness.
		
Click to expand...

Well I think it's barbaric. They're half way there or more now. 
OP has also already stated she has good homes waiting so I'm not sure the alternative will be putting them down!?
Plus, I'm not convinced that an op under GA to remove her womb would be any less stressful than the natural process of whelping, but we will probably agree to differ.


----------



## Arizahn (11 January 2014)

From experience, I would be having a serious talk with the vet about this. There is no guarantee that the birth will go to plan. Or that the dam will cope - she may become ill, she could die. She could reject the pups. She will probably lose a lot of hair, and her bone structure could suffer. Mastitis is also a concern, and eclampsia. Google the risks involved when birth halts prematurely too. (Memorise the symptoms, please, if you do nothing else, know these.)

No guarantee that the father was healthy. No guarantee that all the pups will be homed - what if it is a huge litter? Fifteen or more - what then? And what happens when someone backs out, or can't manage their pup?  (This will happen. It always does.)

Can the OP afford all of the potential vet bills for the dam, and her puppies? Emergency caesarian if the birth goes wrong? The cost to raise them? Have they looked at microchipping and vaccinating? Worming, etc? Early socialisation and care - can they get by on two hours sleep a day for the first three weeks? Can they provide forever homes for all of them themselves?

In my opinion, it is not worth the stress on those involved for an unplanned litter. Sorry, I have been there. I now have one dog who has brain damage due to birth trauma, he is blind and will never have proper bladder control. He cannot be off lead, unless in a secure place. He has seizures. Sometimes his other senses leave im temporarily too and then he panics. He is 25kg now, and still growing. His brother was returned due to new owner finding their child tormenting him with a hammer. Yes, they paid the vet bills, yes the child is in therapy. Said dog will never be rehomable, and cannot be allowed off lead at all. He is not aggressive, but is perpetually terrified. And we cannot explain that he is now safe. So he barks at whatever scares him. He is also 25kg and still growing. Four other pups are happy and healthy elsewhere - and still growing - and the last three were stillborn.

We spayed the dam involved, by the way. And we love her pups, but life would be a lot easier without them. Looking back, yes - we should have terminated the litter. Instead, we tried to manage, and nearly bankrupted ourselves to do it. Emergency caesarians are expensive. Steroids to attempt to repair damaged optic nerves are expensive. Birth defects are uninsurable. Little blind dog can never be insured. His brother has to be booked into a private appointment slot for veterinary treatment, to avoid meeting strangers.

This is merely my opinion, but felt that I should share some of what can go wrong. I wish the OP the best, and hope her bitch is well. I have no further comment, and do not wish to enter a debate.


----------



## showjump26 (12 January 2014)

She's pregnant! The vet and I saw 3 pups in her scan but I expect there will be more.  He said she is extremely healthy and fit, and luckily he knows the dog (the dad!) and he says he is very fit and healthy too.  At the moment we have found lovely homes all with friends and family and if she does happen to have a large litter then we will make sure we find some more lovely homes.  She means the world to us and I would do whatever it takes to make sure she is healthy and happy.  I can be excited now  Even if this wasn't what I had in mind! She is due on the 16th of Feb  !


----------



## Patterdale (12 January 2014)

showjump26 said:



			She's pregnant! The vet and I saw 3 pups in her scan but I expect there will be more.  He said she is extremely healthy and fit, and luckily he knows the dog (the dad!) and he says he is very fit and healthy too.  At the moment we have found lovely homes all with friends and family and if she does happen to have a large litter then we will make sure we find some more lovely homes.  She means the world to us and I would do whatever it takes to make sure she is healthy and happy.  I can be excited now  Even if this wasn't what I had in mind! She is due on the 16th of Feb  !
		
Click to expand...

V exciting for you 
I would bet on 5/6 pups; OH scans dogs aswell as sheep and there are usually 2 or 3 more than you can see. 
Glad to hear you've got good homes waiting


----------



## bonny (12 January 2014)

I'm sure she and the pups will be fine, that's a nice cross in my opinion. Good luck with the birth and the pups, an exciting time !


----------



## showjump26 (12 January 2014)

Thank you! I'll post a picture when they arrive...for the meantime here is a picture of Poppy...proud mummy to be (obviously the black one)!! 
http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/s...5054_resized2_zps4d6665a2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Alec Swan (12 January 2014)

Just as a matter of interest,  for those on here who work within veterinary practices,  would a Vet consider aborting a bitch,  and at 4 weeks plus,  by injection and as a convenience,  as has been suggested as an option?  Were I a vet,  I don't think that I would.

OP,  you now know what you have to deal with.  Puppies are fun,  so I hope that you enjoy the experience.

Alec.


----------



## Patterdale (12 January 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			Puppies are fun,  so I hope that you enjoy the experience.
		
Click to expand...

They certainly are! 
A word of warning though - if you rear them anywhere but your kitchen (with good view of washing machine) then don't, whatever you do, post about it on here  


Another warning - don't go anywhere near the puppy pen when you have things to do. There's no time waster like a load of puppies!


----------



## twiggy2 (12 January 2014)

Arizahn said:



			From experience, I would be having a serious talk with the vet about this. There is no guarantee that the birth will go to plan. Or that the dam will cope - she may become ill, she could die. She could reject the pups. She will probably lose a lot of hair, and her bone structure could suffer. Mastitis is also a concern, and eclampsia. Google the risks involved when birth halts prematurely too. (Memorise the symptoms, please, if you do nothing else, know these.)

No guarantee that the father was healthy. No guarantee that all the pups will be homed - what if it is a huge litter? Fifteen or more - what then? And what happens when someone backs out, or can't manage their pup?  (This will happen. It always does.)

Can the OP afford all of the potential vet bills for the dam, and her puppies? Emergency caesarian if the birth goes wrong? The cost to raise them? Have they looked at microchipping and vaccinating? Worming, etc? Early socialisation and care - can they get by on two hours sleep a day for the first three weeks? Can they provide forever homes for all of them themselves?

In my opinion, it is not worth the stress on those involved for an unplanned litter. Sorry, I have been there. I now have one dog who has brain damage due to birth trauma, he is blind and will never have proper bladder control. He cannot be off lead, unless in a secure place. He has seizures. Sometimes his other senses leave im temporarily too and then he panics. He is 25kg now, and still growing. His brother was returned due to new owner finding their child tormenting him with a hammer. Yes, they paid the vet bills, yes the child is in therapy. Said dog will never be rehomable, and cannot be allowed off lead at all. He is not aggressive, but is perpetually terrified. And we cannot explain that he is now safe. So he barks at whatever scares him. He is also 25kg and still growing. Four other pups are happy and healthy elsewhere - and still growing - and the last three were stillborn.

We spayed the dam involved, by the way. And we love her pups, but life would be a lot easier without them. Looking back, yes - we should have terminated the litter. Instead, we tried to manage, and nearly bankrupted ourselves to do it. Emergency caesarians are expensive. Steroids to attempt to repair damaged optic nerves are expensive. Birth defects are uninsurable. Little blind dog can never be insured. His brother has to be booked into a private appointment slot for veterinary treatment, to avoid meeting strangers.

This is merely my opinion, but felt that I should share some of what can go wrong. I wish the OP the best, and hope her bitch is well. I have no further comment, and do not wish to enter a debate.
		
Click to expand...

those 2 pups don't sound like they have much quality of life from what you have written.


----------



## Maisy (12 January 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			those 2 pups don't sound like they have much quality of life from what you have written.
		
Click to expand...

I have to admit, that was my thought when I read about them....I consider animals to be lucky that we, as humans, are able to make the choice about quality of life.  I hope that by the time I am old enough to lose my quality of life, it will be legal for someone to make that choice for me and be brave enough to do it....


----------



## PorkChop (13 January 2014)

Congratulations - it sounds like you have lovely homes waiting for the puppies!

Good luck and would love to see pictures of pups as and when.


----------



## MiniMilton (13 January 2014)

Best of luck to your dog. 

On a slightly side topic, I thought it was risky to spay a dog that was in heat or pregnant?


----------



## Clodagh (13 January 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			those 2 pups don't sound like they have much quality of life from what you have written.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, it is odd that you feel they are OK?

I'm sure if OPs litter was as disasterous as yours she would have any puppies that were struggling pts. TBH though most healthy cross bred bitches, like lurchers, spit out pups quite happily. I think they will be a nice cross. What breed are yours?


----------



## TrasaM (13 January 2014)

Nice dog OP.. I would imagine that they'll be very nice puppies from that cross too. exciting times Yay


----------



## Elsiecat (13 January 2014)

Sounds like you'll have your hands full! I can't wait for the puppy pictures  Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Alec Swan (13 January 2014)

Clodagh said:



			.......

....... TBH though most healthy cross bred bitches, like lurchers, spit out pups quite happily.......
		
Click to expand...

The expression,  so I'm told,  is "Like shelling peas"!! :wink3:

Alec.


----------



## Arizahn (15 January 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			those 2 pups don't sound like they have much quality of life from what you have written.
		
Click to expand...

That was my point. They are the result of what can go wrong.


----------



## redstar (17 January 2014)

In answer to the person who asked if vets would Spey a birch in pup, then the answer is yes. I work in a vets and we do Spey in pup bitches, we even did one at 8wks, she was rescued by rescue society for her breed and they had no homes for a litter of puppies. At about 4wks of gestation they resemble tadpoles and the butch is Speyed as normal, at 8wks they were fully formed just hairless, each pup was euthanized and the bitch speyed. The bitch had a normal recovery, they don't think about life like we do and being speyed while pregnant would have had no affect on her.


----------



## twiggy2 (17 January 2014)

Arizahn said:



			That was my point. They are the result of what can go wrong.
		
Click to expand...

but your post makes it sound like you still have them


----------



## NellRosk (17 January 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			but your post makes it sound like you still have them
		
Click to expand...

And that they're leading an unhappy life?


----------



## NellRosk (17 January 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			The expression,  so I'm told,  is "Like shelling peas"!! :wink3:

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

When my crossbreed had pups I don't think she noticed it was happening! Literally just walked across my room and puppies fell out of her. There was no effort involved :eek3:


----------



## Clodagh (17 January 2014)

NellRosk said:



			When my crossbreed had pups I don't think she noticed it was happening! Literally just walked across my room and puppies fell out of her. There was no effort involved :eek3:
		
Click to expand...

OMG...you are here on AAD and you ADMIT that you had pups from a crossbred bitch!!

LOL.
x


----------



## NellRosk (17 January 2014)

Clodagh said:



			OMG...you are here on AAD and you ADMIT that you had pups from a crossbred bitch!!

LOL.
x
		
Click to expand...

I know what am I thinking :eek3:!!!! *disclaimer* they all had homes accounted for before I mated her


----------



## Patterdale (17 January 2014)

redstar said:



			we do Spey in pup bitches, we even did one at 8wks, she was rescued by rescue society for her breed and they had no homes for a litter of puppies. At about 4wks of gestation they resemble tadpoles and the butch is Speyed as normal, at 8wks they were fully formed just hairless, each pup was euthanized and the bitch speyed .
		
Click to expand...

I think that this is morally very, very wrong. I would seriously question the ethics of a vet who can cut into a bitch and kill fully formed puppies for convenience. 
Barbaric.


----------



## Clodagh (17 January 2014)

Patterdale said:



			I think that this is morally very, very wrong. I would seriously question the ethics of a vet who can cut into a bitch and kill fully formed puppies for convenience. 
Barbaric.
		
Click to expand...

I think it is much the best for a rescue bitch that has no known history, they have no idea what she was bred with, and there are hundreds of unwanted dogs already, why add more? Far removed from what OP is ending up with as it sounds as though she will follow through her pups lifes.


----------



## CAYLA (17 January 2014)

Clodagh said:



			I think it is much the best for a rescue bitch that has no known history, they have no idea what she was bred with, and there are hundreds of unwanted dogs already, why add more? Far removed from what OP is ending up with as it sounds as though she will follow through her pups lifes.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this ^^^^ why would we take in a rescue bitch with a belly full of pups and allow them to join a world where their mothers life was at risk!!! and she herself should have been in a yellow bag!. There is more to being successful at watching a bitch give birth and care for pups and then find homes, it's whether those homes are for life and those dogs don't end up in pounds or on in a yellow bag themselves. I wonder if we think of the vet when they are killing a perfectly healthy dog just because the pounds and rescues are brimming with unwanted dogs. I know I would rather end a life before there literally is one than when the dog is healthy and strapping and full of life at a year old.


----------



## Patterdale (17 January 2014)

Well, I think it's fundamentally wrong, and a crime against nature to kill healthy babies of any species, whatever the reason. 
But we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Alec Swan (17 January 2014)

Patterdale said:



			I think that this is morally very, very wrong. I would seriously question the ethics of a vet who can cut into a bitch and kill fully formed puppies for convenience. 
Barbaric.
		
Click to expand...




Clodagh said:



			I think it is much the best for a rescue bitch that has no known history, they have no idea what she was bred with, and there are hundreds of unwanted dogs already, why add more? Far removed from what OP is ending up with as it sounds as though she will follow through her pups lifes.
		
Click to expand...

From two posters,  both of whom post and generally make perfect sense,  and we have totally opposing views.  I agree with both of you,  and that's not an intentionally perverse or fence sitting stance,  it's just that you both make valid points.  Were I a vet,  then I would have serious reservations over any operation of convenience,  but then is that what it is?  Is it a convenience,  or is it a just and humane balancing of the facts,  with a following event?  Difficult,  but for me,  Clodagh's argument leads,  but only just!

Alec.


----------



## CAYLA (17 January 2014)

Indeed we disagree, I think it's a crime to kill healthy adult dogs but it goes on still day in and day out.


----------



## Patterdale (17 January 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			Difficult,  but for me,  Clodagh's argument leads,  but only just!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Well then *blows loud raspberry* to YOU then!


----------



## Alec Swan (17 January 2014)

CAYLA said:



			........ I wonder if we think of the vet when they are killing a perfectly healthy dog just because the pounds and rescues are brimming with unwanted dogs. I know I would rather end a life before there literally is one than when the dog is healthy and strapping and full of life at a year old.
		
Click to expand...

..... and of course,  where is the justice in rearing a puppy to have it end up in a kennel,  and from there to be put down,  whilst it's still only young?  What was the point of rearing the poor creature,  in the first place?  Perhaps the decision isn't so difficult,  after all.

Alec.


----------



## Patterdale (17 January 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			..... and of course,  where is the justice in rearing a puppy to have it end up in a kennel,  and from there to be put down,  whilst it's still only young?.
		
Click to expand...

But none of us have a crystal ball.


----------



## twiggy2 (17 January 2014)

Patterdale said:



			But none of us have a crystal ball.
		
Click to expand...

the only guarantee is that if you don't bred them in the first place they wont ever need to be PTS for any reason, as there are so many needing homes I think it is morally wrong to keep breeding more in the current climate


----------



## Aru (18 January 2014)

I'm afraid there are plenty of vets who do neuter pregnant bitches patterdale.I do a few a month depending on circumstances..mostly in early pregnancy. our practice has a cut off point, thank god!nothing worse than killing moving pups...but then again I do that to the unwanted pups all the time for the dog warden so whats the difference? that the didnt get the 6 months of neglect and time straying and dodging cars in between? 

the scenarios that drive me mad are scenarios like the one above and the one im about to explain... 
having to put down healthy 16 week old kittens because the rescue has lost foster space or cannot take on more cats as they have no homes to go to.but the same rescue taking in pregnant stray cats  and having  issues deciding on what stance they take...so deciding while the cat was already under anaesthetic that actually minds have been changed it was wrong to spay a pregnant cat ...meaning that the cat goes home to have kits while still healing from a laparotomy , that op needs to be repeated in a few weeks and the kittens she produces are joining a system already under to much strain and take up potential homes that the kittens we are killing could go to.
Which do you try to prioritise? which one do you feel worse about killing....some days its hard to know.

it happens more with the old and teenage dogs than pups..pups are cute,people want them and respond to the facebook appeals for foster homes. .the older Dogs or teenage hooligans not so appealing. if they are physically broken enough someone might feel the need to want to save them though strangely enough.

in an ideal world where people acted  responsibly and took care of their pets and if keeping them entire monitored them while on heat then this wouldn't be a problem, we wouldn't get many accidental litters. .but we dont live in that world.we live in the one where pups  are already being dumped after Xmas as the shinyness of the new toy has worn off and where the rescues are full  beyond capacity all of the time.where all sick stray kittens handed in to vets,that the good samaritians cannot take on, are pts automatically there are no homes for the healthy let alone the sick.
hard decisions need to be made in this world.

this world does not need unwanted extra puppies because the bitches owners didnt bother to keep her confined during heat or get her injected post mating.they need to rehome the little blighters already in the system and to teach people that neutering is a better option than bringing 10 more little crossbreed pups into a world where no homes are waiting...because the adorable pups become big dogs and it id very very difficult to find a responsible homes for large breed crossbreeds..esp once the puppy cuteness wears off. Every dog neutered reduces the amount of potential unwanted pups.
if the pups were wanted and much anticipated pups who had good responsible homes and happy lives to look forward to then the bitch would not be on the table in the first place. 

Neutering a bitch early in pregnancy is actually fairly easy to get used to when you look at the wider picture.

sigh can you tell I had a bad day at work and this hit a nerve?


----------



## Alec Swan (18 January 2014)

Aru,

I'm toying between a good post and a thought provoking post.  I'm unable to decide.  

Which ever,  I understand.

Alec.


----------



## MurphysMinder (18 January 2014)

Aru have you seen the piece apparently written by a vet circulating on facebook, very moving.  
My daughter fostered a lot of cats and kittens that there were no places for at her last practice, she had 10 at one point!  They were all neutered before they went to new homes,  the only ones I had mixed feelings about were orphan kittens who she helped hand rear.  Part of me thought that maybe they should have been pts rather than reared , but they did all find homes easily.


----------



## MurphysMinder (18 January 2014)

MurphysMinder said:



			Aru have you seen the piece apparently written by a vet circulating on facebook, very moving.  
My daughter fostered a lot of cats and kittens that there were no places for at her last practice, she had 10 at one point!  They were all neutered before they went to new homes,  the only ones I had mixed feelings about were orphan kittens who she helped hand rear.  Part of me thought that maybe they should have been pts rather than reared , but they did all find homes easily.
		
Click to expand...


I've posted the article in a separate thread as didn't want to hijack this one.


----------



## hjohnson93 (19 January 2014)

We would not spay and in-pup bitch. We spay cats that are pregnant as they don't seem to mind. But Bitches do actually have hormone release and do know that they have lost their puppies. 
I agree, as a nurse that healthy puppies being pts even if they haven't been born yet is just as bad as putting healthy live dogs to sleep. Completely barbaric and wrong.


----------



## CAYLA (19 January 2014)

I still have to disagree but I respect all opinions, working in rescue and also seeing the veterinary side also (so yes I do assist) in in pup spays.... why on earth would we as a rescue want to add to the numbers in this hideous society where animals are being discarded like an old rag, where dogs every day of next week and the week after will be pts by lethal injection from the ages of months to years, fully aware and already gone through the stress of being impounded for a period before the end comes. 
We have seen no issues, mental or physical from bitches or cats after in kitten/pup spays. 
Like I said I can accept a life lost before it begins than a life taken away when the animal is aware and have lived through some hideous stress and cruelty in the meantime.
Allowing a bitch to birth that is on the conveyer belt to death herself is imo unacceptable.
and what Aru said (those are my reasons)


----------



## Alec Swan (19 January 2014)

CAYLA said:



			.......

Allowing a bitch to birth that is on the conveyer belt to death herself is imo unacceptable.
.......
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you,  and would you say that a pregnant bitch which was already on the conveyor belt,  rather than suffering an op,  would be better off despatched,  and so saving the need for an op and then a subsequent LI?  Serious question.

Alec.


----------



## CAYLA (19 January 2014)

Well in the context of people who do take pregnant bitches from pounds and let them birth when they had a pts day along with say 3 non in pup bitches and 3 dogs, I see this as baffling (why save a bitch with a belly full of pups) to add to the numbers and let the rest die. However we as a rescue make the decision based on the bitch herself and if no serious issues then no I would not pts a healthy adult dog if we had the space and the dog came our way as all others have. Ime of caring for post op in pup spays is not describable as suffering as they recover on par to a bitch spay. I have seen far worse post op pyo recoveries than I have ever post in pup spays and im not comparing just a few.since the rescue began  never allowed the birthing of puppies and we would not go out of our way to seek in pup bitches as some rescues do. I like the fact that with the adults you get a more genuine rehome as we dont get the gah gah puppy wanting madness, we can neuter without the worry of "will they return for neuter or not" and we dont wait for the "cute puppy phase to end" and brace for return. I guess it  how your personal experiences shape your opinions and actions and mine have been to save the established dog and don't create new life in such a discardable society. Maybe if we where not in the state we are in regards to rescue statistics and cruelty and I did not see what I do day in and out I would be of another thought process.


----------



## showjump26 (7 February 2014)

So she is due in a week! Poppy is massive now, she's started slowing up and has become very clingy to anyone who enters the house! 
Her Whelping box is all set up and she loves it already..although I did have to feed her in it for a week until she decided it was a nice cosy place to sleep.  Very excited and can't wait for the pups arrival, I have a feeling this will be a big litter!


----------



## NellRosk (7 February 2014)

showjump26 said:



			So she is due in a week! Poppy is massive now, she's started slowing up and has become very clingy to anyone who enters the house! 
Her Whelping box is all set up and she loves it already..although I did have to feed her in it for a week until she decided it was a nice cosy place to sleep.  Very excited and can't wait for the pups arrival, I have a feeling this will be a big litter!
		
Click to expand...

Can I please just point out that pics are MANDATORY!!!


----------



## showjump26 (7 February 2014)

NellRosk said:



			Can I please just point out that pics are MANDATORY!!! 

Click to expand...

Haha don't worry I will be snap happy! Here is a pic of her sleeping in her whelping box!


----------



## showjump26 (7 February 2014)

Oppps sorry here it is!! http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/s...pg.html?&_suid=139178819089800670726246704676


----------



## Dizzykizzy (8 February 2014)

awww good luck, hope it all goes well and I look forward to seeing photos of the pups. Have you read the book of the bitch? excellent reading and very helpful x


----------



## NellRosk (10 February 2014)

showjump26 said:



			Oppps sorry here it is!! http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/s...pg.html?&_suid=139178819089800670726246704676

Click to expand...

Aww what a lovely set up she has! Best of luck when they come xx


----------

